# This FORUM needs a chat room.....



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2018)

Get it together....   chop,chop....


----------



## mosparky (Jan 19, 2018)

IF we get one, I will probably spend alot of time there. Might not talk much, But I know I can learn alot if I shut up and listen.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Get it together....   chop,chop....


What did I do ?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2018)

I asked today if they could put a way to print the recipe's folks post.
Some of the sites I browse have the recipe in a window, or box, with a print button.
I thought that would be nice here, if possible.
I've been copy/pasting. But click and print might be nice.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Get it together....   chop,chop....




Jeff already said its in the works to bring it back.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Jeff already said its in the works to bring it back.



I'm new, so I didn't know there was one before.
Thanks for the quick reply. :)


----------



## cmayna (Jan 19, 2018)

My wife says I already jibber jabber wayyyyy too much.   A chat room would only cause more jibber.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 19, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Get it together....   chop,chop....



Ha! Right to the point. chop, chop. God I love this place and its people. Some Jibber Jabber never hurt anyone. How could it be bad with Dave in it. Just by his opening remark. You know it would be a blast. I'm in.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds good, would fill in the downtime this winter, wish it was over already.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 19, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> Sounds good, would fill in the downtime this winter, wish it was over already.



What is winter down time?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 19, 2018)

I was in the old one talking to myself all the time. Nobody ever was in there except alone. :D


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 19, 2018)

Love the winter picture with the smoker there. Smoke coming out of it. What a sweet thing that is. Almost have a frozen tear coming out of my eyes. Damn smoke - go the other way. LOL


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 19, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> Ha! Right to the point. chop, chop. God I love this place and its people. Some Jibber Jabber never hurt anyone. How could it be bad with Dave in it. Just by his opening remark. You know it would be a blast. I'm in.



Because he’ll post all the recalledfoodthatwillkillyou articles in there and you’ll never want to eat again? He does have some good recipes tho...


----------



## motocrash (Jan 19, 2018)

Pool table,dart board, a little monkey wearing a western hat/sombrero,padded room with 2 pair boxing gloves,neon on every wall and a great big NO SMOKING sign to see how long it lasts.
I'm in.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 19, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Pool table,dart board, a little monkey wearing a western hat/sombrero,padded room with 2 pair boxing gloves,neon on every wall and a great big NO SMOKING sign to see how long it lasts.
> I'm in.



A VR chatroom.  Now that would be interesting......


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 19, 2018)

We could use Dave's profile comment box as a temporary chat room. :p

Lol just kidding.. ;)​


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 20, 2018)

[What is winter down time?]


Seeds wont start for at least another month inside and crazy weather has been affecting my health so outside of work ive been shutdown on winter activities.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 20, 2018)

The old Chat was quiet most of the time, mainly just a handful of regulars. It could be fun but sometimes it was several different conversations in a room where the conversation threads got on top of each other.

One of my first IT jobs was at CompuServe, where modern chat ware was developed. They had me testing the prototype of one version to see if it would work on a PC and a Mac. So I was in my office with one of each, trying them out, chatting with myself through two platforms.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey Blue did you get any answers talking to your self. :D
The chat room was a lot of fun meet some different guys with a chance to do exactly that just chat without having to be on a thread which you can't just communicate to each other on.
Ringsrus most of the chats times was late evening some of the guys were from the west coast. Wasn't much going on during the day but could be if you could get a group going doing the day.
Just my $.02

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 20, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Hey Blue did you get any answers talking to your self. :D
> 
> Warren



Probably only right ones.
And none he didn't disagree with...

Me, myself, and I.... LOL!
Prototyping, it's a tough job, and somebody has to do it.


----------

